# 100kg Squat



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just joined the club 

1x5

I know it's not much compared to most of you but I have only been training a few month and it's a big mile stone for me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one Marrsy !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't worry about that mate,always remember what ever you achieve new---It is the first time you ever did it!...and savour it have reps too son!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

onwards and upwards


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done mate! 200 next week?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

well done, next stop the 150kg club and so on


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice one marrsy i remember when i got to 100kg for reps


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I remember that mate, I was 15 and 2 months training! It felt great!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> 1x5
> 
> I know it's not much compared to most of you but I have only been training a few month and it's a big mile stone for me


nice one, well done :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice milestone, well done. Don't worry about what others lift - is your own progress against yourself that counts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice milestone, well done. Don't worry about what others lift - is your own progress against yourself that counts


X2


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

^ What he said X2


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

nice comments guys  a very positive thread... like it!

Nobody (unless they are gifted) starts on big weights, you work up to it.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

good going mate,

next week 102.5Kg!

just make sure it doesnt go to your head and your form suffers


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

good going mate


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

grats mate! went past me now in weight. Keep going strong! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice one dude, theres something special about getting into triple figures.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers guys  yea im not planning on letting my form go for weight! I will try and keep increases coming though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff mate 150 next .


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Good stuff. Im waiting to push my 200KG within next 2 week, got a feeling of excitment thinking about it


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice one! I remember the first time I squatted 100kgs too.

We create little milestones, every plate or half plate, every 50 or 100 kgs, every 50 or 100lbs so that way there are lots of little targets to go for

115kg - just over 250lbs

120kg

137.5 - just over 300lbs

140kg

160kg - and just over 350lbs

180kg

182.5kg - just over 400lbs

and so on


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Congrats mate, onwards and upwards! 2 and a half plates is your next big milestone then the 3 plater! Don't worry about weights, a week after doing my 180kg 1rm i walked into the gym to watch a lad rep it for 8... No matter what you lift, there's always someone lifting more. Your now squatting more than 99% of the population!*

*Estimation, high chance of inaccuracy.


----------

